# pkg search php71



## balanga (Feb 22, 2018)

I have installed php71 pkgs in the past but I just ran`pkg search php71` and nothing was found....

Can anyone explain why?

I ran this from a FreeNAS (11.1-U1) jail if that makes any difference.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 22, 2018)

I think you're better off asking on the FreeNAS forums. It simply isn't FreeBSD, so from my perspective this could be caused by just about anything. My assumption would be that their repositories might not be up to date or that pkg has been misconfigured.


----------

